# Aegis Legend



## Alex (4/4/18)



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## HapticSimian (4/4/18)

So much of want.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (4/4/18)

*



*
*Aegis Legend Shockproof Statement*
You are here:

Home
Uncategorized
Aegis Legend Shockproof Statement
Geekvape engineering team has started to work on Aegis dual since we were designing the first version and it took us almost one year to accomplish the project. The Legend is definitely the most complex box mod in industry when it comes to the difficulty of R&D, and our team have been challenging a task that seems impossible to complete! one of the biggest challenge is that we need to ensure the ease of use on the battery door while maintaining the shockproof & waterproof capability. Let’s explain why…









Why first version can be that shockproof?
1. As shown in the picture, the pressure from the battery is distributed evenly on the Red Curve Part.
2. Battery cap is secured by screw, all pressure points are evenly distributed around the threading, so the pressure on a single point is very small.
3. The internal compartment is sealed throughout the edges (horizontally) with waterproof silicon, so even when the cap have been deformed caused by impacts, the battery cap connection will more likely to maintain its waterproof capability due to the way it connects.









Aegis legend, on the other hand is powered with dual 18650, to ensure the convenience of battery cap opening, we decided not to use the threading structure like the first version, we use the most convenient yet durable method, the button press latch style.

*There is a big challenge to make it water-resistant, shock-resistant while providing the ease of use on the battery cap open method.* As shown in the picture, point 1 and point 2 are two fixed point, just like the two side of a lever, point 3 and point 4 are two pressure points, point 3 and 4 are far from point 1 and 2 , therefore those two points become vulnerable and suffers several times more pressure as the first version, so it makes the battery door to be more prone to deformation, if this does happen, it will then lose the waterproof capability. Our team uses up to six different materials to achieve extreme portability and durability.

*While the Aegis legend mod is even more durable than the first version on the mod itself, it cannot be as shockproof as the first version when equipped with dual 18650 batteries for the above reasons. Please DO NOT drop the legend above 1 meter or it may damage the battery inside or lose waterproof capability or get battery cap dented.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/4/18)

Finally a dual 18650.
The battery life of the OG Aegis was shocking for me peraonally. Once battery reached quarter there was no more power (took forever for coil to heat up)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (4/4/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Finally a dual 18650.
> The battery life of the OG Aegis was shocking for me peraonally. Once battery reached quarter there was no more power (took forever for coil to heat up)


There is a firmware update that helps with that, at least it did for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/4/18)

Alex said:


> There is a firmware update that helps with that, at least it did for me.



Thanks @Alex , didnt know that. Sold her 2 weeks back.
I did a firmware update when i got her in November but was just never a Mod i fell in love with mostly because of the battery life issue.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (4/4/18)

Aegis firmware page

https://www.geekvape.com/firmware-download/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (5/4/18)

Ooh, I like! Love the look of the standard Aegis. This one is going to be out of bounds. 
Any idea when it will be available @Alex?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (5/4/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Ooh, I like! Love the look of the standard Aegis. This one is going to be out of bounds.
> Any idea when it will be available @Alex?



No Idea @Captain Chaos, hopefully soon though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (6/4/18)

Hopefully it will be available before my 4x4 trip in Aug  gonna need a rugged mod ......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (6/4/18)

Alex said:


> Aegis firmware page
> 
> https://www.geekvape.com/firmware-download/



Many thanks for this Alex! Probably a stupid question, but where is the USB port on the Aegis so I can do this update??

Oh, and as for the Aegis Legend.... definitely would want one. Any ideas on release?


----------



## Captain Chaos (6/4/18)

ivc_mixer said:


> Many thanks for this Alex! Probably a stupid question, but where is the USB port on the Aegis so I can do this update??
> 
> Oh, and as for the Aegis Legend.... definitely would want one. Any ideas on release?


I believe you have to unscrew a plate on top. It has some small vent holes in it. The USB port is under a rubber cap.


----------

